# Help =( my 8 months old kitty just scratched me in the face while sleeping !!



## Akeira (Aug 24, 2010)

my Male, 8 months old kitty, witch we bought 7 months earlier (he was a little older that a month when we bought him), witch have never scratched past my feet, yesterday scratched my face while sleeping, and almost into my eye D=.

and I'm confused, I don't know what to do (I was going to dump him) but i thought that maybe your forum would help me stop such things. =)


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Akeira said:


> (*I was going to dump him*)


Seriously? With a comment like that it's easy to understand why your kitten would scratch!

Sorry but you do not "dump" an animal just because it's scratched you, bitten i could perhaps understand you being pretty angry over but a scratch? If i had dumped every animal i've ever had because its scratched me... i would have an overflowing bin.
 This has made me a little angry.


----------



## Akeira (Aug 24, 2010)

im sorry about that, i was just raging D=


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Akeira said:


> im sorry about that, i was just raging D=


I rage inside when my pup poos on the floor... never crosses my mind to want to dump him.

I think seeing as it was a once off you should just carry on as you were. I wouldn't allow the kitten in your bedroom during night time. My kitten wanted to play at night. So he wasn't allowed in the bedroom. Simple.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

The reality is thats cats sometimes scratch. At that age, it is very likely an accident. My own cat pats me on the nose to wake me up, and knows how to do it without extending his claws. Sometimes young kittens misjudge distances when batting at things. I can assure you, there was no malicious intent in what happened. Keep her outside the bedroom as night until she's older.
Cats are a huge responsibility and this will not be the last time that she disappoints you or makes you angry. If you don't think you can handle it, perhaps you should consider rehoming her.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> The reality is thats cats sometimes scratch. At that age, it is very likely an accident. My own cat pats me on the nose to wake me up, and knows how to do it without extending his claws. Sometimes young kittens misjudge distances when batting at things. I can assure you, there was no malicious intent in what happened. Keep her outside the bedroom as night until she's older.
> Cats are a huge responsibility and this will not be the last time that she disappoints you or makes you angry. If you don't think you can handle it, perhaps you should consider rehoming her.


Quite agree :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I really dont know how to answer such a comment.Why would you "dump" or even think of "dumping" a kitten because of a one off scratch.Kittens play using there feet and accidents can and do happen.If the kitten had run at your face and bitten it I could see why you might be angry.As others have said if every time a kitten or puppy over stepped the mark and was dumped rescue centres would be full to bursting with baby animals whose only crime was to "forget "when playing,what the rules are.I hope now you have calmed down you can see that you over reacted.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Why would you even come onto an animal lovers forum and use the words 'dump him'
This is quite upsetting. 


Cats have claws, they are playful especially at night time, and as yours is a kitten he has not got used to his distances and power yet, if it bothers you simply dont put him in your bedroom whilst your sleeping! 

out of interest what was your reaction toward him when he done this?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am tempted to believe this to be a troll


----------



## TallulahBean (Aug 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am tempted to believe this to be a troll


Me too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do people really have nothing better to do with their time???! they must lead such boring lives!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am tempted to believe this to be a troll


I was too,but wanted to voice my opinion on the off chance that it was'nt.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am tempted to believe this to be a troll


Yes, my first thought too.


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

If you get a kitten you must be ready for such occasions. Kittens have claws and teeth and like to play in the night. Just put him in another room to sleep, or put a hat on your eyes while sleeping.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Methinks I doth spy a troll!

Is it just me or do all forums seems to be having an increase in trolls?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am tempted to believe this to be a troll


Yeah, but trolls are fun!  I love 'em.

If I were you OP, I would harness the talent that your cat has displayed and turn it into something useful, like an ass scratching machine. :thumbup:


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

classixuk said:


> If I were you OP, I would harness the talent that your cat has displayed and turn it into something useful, like an ass scratching machine. :thumbup:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's likely that you had a bit of hair on your face that was moving when you breathed in and out. That sort of thing can be fascinating to kittens.


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's likely that you had a bit of hair on your face that was moving when you breathed in and out. That sort of thing can be fascinating to kittens.


or twitching eyes


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sunzstan said:


> or twitching eyes


That too! Many times I've had kittens (and grown cats ) go after twitching feet so yeah it's entirely plausible.


----------

